# Planning our destination wedding ~ Turkey September 2012 **Pics added!!**



## Elliebank

We haven't actually set a date yet but will hopefully be doing soon, so I'd thought I'd start a journal then I can get tips on where to start!

I have been with my partner Chris for almost 14 years and we have 2 children, Katie and Ethan. TBH I was starting to think he'd never propose and it was getting me down a bit. On 5th march this year it was my 30th birthday and I was hopeful he'd propose, as I knew whatever he was getting me he had had to get a credit card for! My presents off him had a diamond theme, the card had 'diamonds' on, he bought me Armani diamond perfume and a mug that had a diamond ring as the handle. He also bought me a toiletry set that was in a mini suitcase, and when I opened it there were tickets for Paris for the following weekend :shock: By this point I was very hopeful that he was going to propose but was also worried that I was getting my hopes up. 

We went to Paris the following Friday and boy did he make me sweat! I kept thinking he had the perfect opportunity to do it but he didn't! I felt a bit upset, that'd I'd been stupid to think he was gonna propose. But the bugger was making me wait on purpose :roll: On the last night we went for a walk over the Pont Des Arts bridge over the river Seine and he told me he had one final birthday present and took out the ring and asked me to marry him :cloud9: The ring is gorgeous and just what I'd choose, I'm feeding Ethan at the mo but will take a pic later. 

We discussed the wedding straight away and he openly admitted that he wants to be married, but will be dreading the wedding. He doesn't like being the centre of attention, and doesn't want to make a speech. So I think we are going to have a quiet wedding with just family during the day (although I have a big family so it will be at least 60 people) and then invite friends at night. We don't want a church wedding so will get married in a hotel where we will have the reception. We can't afford to be spending a lot, so I want to ensure we don't go silly with spending and shop around for bargains. My mum and dad have kindly said they'll pay £5k towards so I'd like to not spend much more than that, if possible. 

I will have 2 bridesmaids, my 2 best friends, and Katie will be a flower girl and Ethan a page boy. Not sure when yet, hopefully summer of next year, possibly the year after. 

I am going to a wedding fayre with my mum on Sunday so will hopefully get an idea of what we need to be organising, and an idea of cost as I haven't got a clue!! I was quite pleasantly surprised at how cheap wedding dresses can be, the ones I was looking online at today were around £100-£150. 

So what are the first things we need to be thinking about? I need to see when the registrar is free don't I before deciding a date? Any tips for keeping costs down? :flower:


----------



## snugglebot

I'm subscribed!


----------



## snugglebot

ps re saving costs, I bought my dress off the rack. It was $400 instead of $2000. It needed some beadwork to fix but the alterations/fixes cost me $100 so I came out ahead. It will depend on if it would bug you or not and of course the shape the dress is in after being tried on.


Other cost savings were our location was in a village rather than resort and so venue was really informal and not fancy. Wouldn't say it was my dream wedding but I'm glad we didn't go into debt with the whole thing either.


----------



## Elliebank

My ring -

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/ecf2f84e.jpg


----------



## Lisa84

Awww that is sooo romantic :cloud9: 

My OH is the same. He is dreading being the centre of attention but can't wait to get married xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww how romantic!!!! I'm a tad jealous...I wont tell you my story :blush: So excited for you two!! It will be the perfect day no matter how big or small you decide to do it. Neither me or my DH wanted to get up in front of people either, but it really wasn't all that bad in the long run. :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Came across a website you might want to check out, has thousands and thousands of ideas for every part of your special day :)

https://weddinggawker.com/


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh thanks hon!


----------



## Twiglet

I'm getting my journal moved back in here :haha: people look at it more. 

R.E: the wedding dress look in January too, I got mine reduced from £985 to £95.

Costs for 60 people at £5k and an evening bit is very realisitic :) ours is 9K with 120 :)


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah I was telling my mum about yr dress twig, we're defo gonna look in the January sales! Is there a pic of it in yr journal or is it a secret?

When I clicked on that website Rhonda found it popped up saying it has an iPhone app so now I have downloaded loads of wedding apps to help me! :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

My dress is a secret but here ;) 

It's nicer than that IRL and a bit different to that as I have more detailing on mine x

Edit: My train is also way bigger :)


----------



## Twiglet

Oh advice r.e dress, do go in and try on plenty, even styles you wouldn't normally try on, try them on with jewellery, veils, shoes, chances are you'll find something you'd never have though of :) that's what I did with my mine. Before that I had a grecian style with a small train.


----------



## snugglebot

LOVE your ring! the diamond is the star and that makes it so stunning!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh that dress is lovely Twig!


----------



## TigerLady

:wave:

Yay! :dance:

:wedding:

From your parenting journal, I like the first dress of those 4 you posted. It's lovely and I could totally see you in it! But I also tend toward simpler styles in my taste. 

Your ring is beautiful. Mine is like that -- the diamond is the only stone in a very simple setting. I love those! It makes the stone shine and stand out, imo.


----------



## Elliebank

I was looking online at venues yesterday. We are going to a 2nd wedding fayre a week on sun at a venue that offers a 'credit crunch' wedding, which is £2k for 30 during the day and 100 at night (which you can add to) and I also found one that has one for £2k which is for 40 during the day and 80 at night, and they also said that they offer all inclusive wedding packages if you get married on a Sunday or Friday, so I have emailed them for details :thumbup: We will defo get married on a 'cheaper day'


----------



## TheNewWife

Subscribed and will catch up later! :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Good plan, we couldn't do a weekday as Liam couldn't get the time off of work :lol:

Your so organised already, just with your ideas! :lol:


----------



## Lisa84

We picked a Friday because it was a cheaper day. Everything like cars seems to be cheaper on a weekday xxx


----------



## babesx3

:hi: EB subscribing to wedding updates!! :)


----------



## Elliebank

My cousin has been round today. She got married a couple of years ago and she gave me loads of ideas for saving money. We will do our own centrepieces, either vases/bowls with floating candles in or tall vases with feathers in in the colour scheme. Also my friend suggested ringing the local colleges to see if a photography student in their final year will do the photographs. Also if we get married at where the reception is, we won't need wedding cars as we'll already be there.


----------



## TheNewWife

:thumbup: There are tons of ways to save money, sometimes you just have to think creatively :)


----------



## Elliebank

Just got back from the wedding fayre, was good! Although had to feed Ethan twice lol. He was quite mesmorised by the fashion show!

I asked my best friend Claire to be my Maid of Honour, she was very pleased! We were looking at black & white themes and I was pretty definite that I wanted that, but then I worry that the men will look a bit 'funerally' with black cravats :shrug:

And wedding cake prices - :shock:


----------



## babesx3

i made my weddding black tie.. so all men had dickie bows!!

o and i made my own wedding cake that saved lots!!


----------



## Elliebank

Fancy making us one Nats?!

Does the groom have to have groomsmen or can he just have a best man?


----------



## babesx3

lol.. i could do !!! it would be very basic though!! :)

mike just had a best man..:)

decided i'm gonna take tilly egg butty tomorrow so i just have to buy lunch for myself and then i can feed her sneaky :)

we can talk weddings tomorrow.... i did my own table decorations too :)


----------



## Elliebank

I'll be bending your ear! I'll buy Katie something....we've no bread in!! Just been getting the directions :thumbup:


----------



## babesx3

i put my picture book in!! :)


----------



## Elliebank

Yay, thanks!


----------



## lilyV

for keeping costs down, shop around. I can't stress that enough. Ask friends and family to help with various things. Ask to borrow things, ask for discounts, cut stuff out, etc, etc. GL


----------



## TigerLady

We made our own centerpieces. They were actually pretty ecclectic and non-traditional, but I liked that. I spent several months (as did a few family) looking at thrift shops and garage sales for all kids of beautiful vases. Got them really cheap! Then put bird of paradise flowers in them as they are my favorite. I kept 2-3 vases that were my favorites and let my guests take home the rest. 

As for attendants, I had my sis as my MOH and my nieces as bridesmaids. Caveman had his brother as best man and that was it. :thumbup:

Personally, I say it is YOUR wedding and you can do whatever you want. Regardless of what "they" say is the "right" way. :smug:


----------



## LadyBee

Fabulous! Now I'm subscribed too! :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBee

I won't ramble but my centerpieces were 2 goldfish in a small goldfish bowl on each table.

I made my own veil, decorated my own cake, and the overall cost of my wedding was (including my dress) around $1100. :smug:


----------



## snugglebot

wow impressive LB!

We made our own centerpieces too. Found these wooden boats that hang as shelves on the wall at a liquidation store. My mom and her friends painted them for me and put our wedding date on them. Placed candles in them. We didn't put flowers on the table. It was too expensive.

TBH I wish I had gone with silk flowers for my bouquet. Cheaper and I would have been able to enjoy them and keep them after in my china cabinet (my grandma still has hers!). I got married away from my home so couldn't be bothered to travel with my bouquet (I had a "throw away" one for the toss because I had hoped to keep my real one) but had to give it to my MIL to take home with her.


----------



## Elliebank

Very impressive LB! Snuggs why did you have to give MIL your bouquet? 

I asked Chris tonight what month he wanted to get married and said I was thinking April/May or Sept/Oct and he said Sept/Oct so I said great we can do it next year but he said that's too soon! :dohh:


----------



## babesx3

next sept/oct works perfect ready for a honeymoon baby :winkwink:


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

We did a road trip post wedding with my parents to explore DH's home province. I had no where to store it and keep it fresh and living while I traveled.


----------



## Elliebank

I've just downloaded the groupon app to my phone on the advice of Suze (was just doing it for offers on photos) and there's a wedding offer on it! :shock:

This hotel https://graythwaitemanor.co.uk/Wedding is offering the following -

Civil ceremony room hire
Reception room hire
Wedding buffet for 50 guests
Bucks fizz and coffee
Wedding planner provided
Suite for the bride & groom
Discounted accommodation

All for £1500!!!!

I might ring them tomorrow for more details. The evening reception holds 80 people but I presume we will need to pay something per head for them if we want to feed them (or maybe we can sort a buffet ourselves?) 

We would need to book it this weekend to get the offer though, and would need to get married before 31.12.12. I may try and persuade Chris to have a drive up tomorrow. Surely even with the extras we'd need to pay for, we'd have plenty if my parents are willing to pay £5k?

What do you think?????


----------



## Elliebank

Chris is saying it's too good to be true :-( I am gonna ring them tomorrow and find out as much as poss. 

I'm sure he doesn't wanna book this wedding :-(


----------



## Elliebank

Hmmm don't think I'll bother with the above, reviews are saying the hotel is shabby inside. Going to a wedding fayre on Sunday at a hotel that I know is nice (we actually had my brother's wake there) so will see what deals they have. This is that hotel - https://www.sparthhousehotel.co.uk/


----------



## Lisa84

Lovely hotel hun. I have seen that groupon offer loads it's always on there :) xx


----------



## snugglebot

Men usually put dampers on wedding planning. Freaks them out. Don't sweat it! Hope the deal is true! Make sure you check out the hotel in person too though.


----------



## Elliebank

There ain't no getting out of this for Chris...Katie keeps telling him that she is a flower girl, Ethan a pageboy, mummy a bride and dadda the groom :haha: He's just put her to bed and I heard her saying 'Katie flower girl, Meemy bride' (she calls me Meemy rather than Mummy!)


----------



## Elliebank

My Mum & I went to the wedding fayre at Sparth House today and I really liked it and was hoping to get married there, but Chris isn't keen due to it's location. It's very close to us and in a town where a lot of his friends live. He thinks that people would show up even if they weren't invited, and I do see his point (some of the people he knows would do that and think nothing of it).

However I have just found an absolutely brilliant offer at a choice of 2 VERY nice hotels. 

For £5k you get the following (Mon-Thurs)

Wedding breakfast for 40 guests, inc glass of wine with food & 1 for toast 
Evening buffet for 100 guests
Complimentary bridal suite
Suit hire for 4
Wedding dress up to £600
3 tier wedding cake, over 20 designs to choose from
Bride's bouquet
2 bridesmaid's bouquets
Groom, best man & 2 usher's button holes
Parents of the bride & groom's corsage/button holes
Photographer - choice of album containing 30 pages with up to 100 images

It tells you all the companies that they're coming from & they are reputable companies. I think that is a brilliant offer!!!


----------



## babesx3

wow i agree that is an amazing offer!! :thumbup: agree with chris too..u don't want gate crashers on your wedding day!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Sigh. Chris really doesn't want me to book anything. He is absolutely dreading being the centre of attention and especially having to do a speech. He said he can't explain it, he's nervous now and we've not even booked anything. I said I don't want him to dread marrying me and I feel like I'm pushing him into it. He said it's not marrying me that he's dreading, he does want to get married. This morning I said shall I book an appointment to look round one of the hotels that is doing the above deal and he just said 'if you want' in a miserable voice :-( I don't know what to do, I don't want him to go through something he is uncomfortable with and will get all worked up over, but at the same time I want to have a wedding that I want, I don't just want to disappear the 2 of us and get married (which I know is what he wants)


----------



## babesx3

awwww is it just the speach hes worried about or being centre of attention all day///
mike was v nervous and his speach was a bit jibbery but it doesn't matter.... its trying to let chris know not everyone is a natural funny speach maker its ok to do a quicky speach.. thank everyone tell you u lookk stunning and hes the luckiest man alive . bridesmaids look beautiful.. toast..job done ..lol.. prob some bits i missed out..lol.. left hand typing!!!


----------



## Elliebank

I think it's the speech and also the actual wedding, saying vows etc. I've told him he doesn't need to say a lot, or even doesn't have to do a speech, but then he said people will take the piss out of him for not doing one.


----------



## snugglebot

EB, have you considered eloping instead then? I know it might not be your dream wedding but it might be alot more enjoyable for you both. My friends were planning a big wedding with alot of dread and finally made the realization that wasn't who they were or what they could afford and instead arranged in a few days to get married this weekend on their dog walk instead! It was soooo romantic.


----------



## Elliebank

That's not what I want Snuggs. I know we both need to be comfortable with the day but I would be gutted if we just disappeared and got married with none of my family and friends :-(


----------



## snugglebot

understandable :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

I've booked an appointment to go and look round one of the hotels that do the above offer with the dress, suits etc for Sunday at 12.30....just gotta tell Chris :lol:


----------



## Elliebank

Chris informed me tonight that he is moving abroad and 'his feet are so cold they're numb' :haha: At least he can joke about it!


----------



## TigerLady

Have you considered a very small, but lovely, destination wedding? Maybe that would be a good compromise for both of you. You can invite just those that are closest family and/or friends. It will stay small because it is destination. You can choose anywhere in the world you wanted. It could be very romantic! With minimal people there, maybe Chris would be more comfortable. But you would still have the family and friends that meant the most. And your wedding would still be a really big deal.


----------



## Elliebank

We are only having family during the day anyway (and just 3 friends - 2 bridesmaids and best man), but I have a large family. He has said it wouldn't make a difference if there were 20 people there or 100, he'll still be nervous. I would actually quite like to get married abroad, but my grandparents couldn't come and I can't do that to them. There will be 45 adults (including us) and 10 children at the day do.


----------



## Twiglet

This is my biggest nightmare but come the day I'm just going to focus on Liam. He's the reason I'm there, he's who I'm marrying, he's who I love...

Stacey said you tend to forget everyone else is there so hopefully it'll be the same for Chris :)


----------



## Elliebank

I told Chris about the appointment at the hotel tonight, he (jokingly) said that he was working on Sunday (his work isn't open on a Sunday :roll:). He also told me that his boss had told him he had to work on the day of our wedding! He's such a tit!!! :rofl:


----------



## babesx3

lol...he's a card!!!..lol


----------



## Elliebank

Katie is being a very good girl - she is constantly telling him she's gonna be a flower girl :haha: For some reason she says girl in a cockney accent!


----------



## snugglebot

You know what I think he will be coming around sooner than later. Hope the visit goes well this weekend at the hotel. It does sound really promising!


----------



## Elliebank

I think so too Snuggs, he is making jokes about it and I know him, if he was really bothered about it he'd be a moody so and so.


----------



## TheNewWife

Just tell him to man up and grow some balls. :rofl:

P.S. I love how you spell "fayre" :winkwink:


----------



## Elliebank

TheNewWife said:


> Just tell him to man up and grow some balls. :rofl:
> 
> P.S. I love how you spell "fayre" :winkwink:

How do you spell it? Here we can spell it fair or fayre, but I'm spelling it right when using it for wedding fayre...


----------



## Elliebank

Wow just looked at wedding cakes from marks and Spencer. If we don't go for the offer that includes the cake we will defo be getting it from m&s, you can get a plain extra large (think it was 3 or 4 tiers) for £56!! I'd just get some ribbon in our colour scheme and maybe some flowers in icing and we're sorted! :thumbup:


----------



## Elliebank

Oops worked that out wrong, that was for 1 tier. But for 3 tiers it'd be £90. Still a bargain compared to the £200, £300 cake shops charge!


----------



## snugglebot

no kidding! great deal!


----------



## snugglebot

I paid alot for my cake and hated how she decorated it- not at all like I asked her :( DH's groom's cake - made by his mother was way better


----------



## Elliebank

Groom's cake? Do you have 2?


----------



## snugglebot

yup. DH really wanted carrot cake and I wanted my fancy decorated cake so we did two. Carrot cake was homemade.

Both got eaten entirely. (In fact we didn't even get a taste of ours, we did the cake cutting ceremony but were so nervous forgot to taste it! Just posed for pictures cutting it :dohh:...nobody reminded us to actually try a piece :rofl:)


----------



## Elliebank

Chris isn't very well at the moment, he is smothered in a cold and has stomach cramps. I asked him if he wanted me to cancel today's appointment at the hotel and he said he'll see how he goes on. That really pleased me, I thought he'd use the opportunity to get out of it but he obviously is happy to go. He really is quite ill though so think we'll end up cancelling.


----------



## Elliebank

And I've just started with stomach ache :dohh: Think we've got what Katie had last week


----------



## Elliebank

I've emailed the hotel to see if we can go next week instead :-(


----------



## babesx3

o that is a shame :( especially when chris was up for it!! FX you can go next wekened then x


----------



## Elliebank

We have an appointment for next Sunday at 12 :thumbup:


----------



## snugglebot

Are you feeling alright?


----------



## Elliebank

snugglebot said:


> Are you feeling alright?

Yes I haven't got the bug so far luckily.


----------



## Elliebank

Apparently I've won a prize. At the wedding fayre I did 'spot the bouquet' (like spot the ball) on a photographer's stall. Well they rang yesterday and said I'd won 2nd prize so needed the date of the wedding. The prize is 50% off photographer, wedding cars and the men's suits. Not convinced that I am the only person to have 'won', bet the prices are ridiculously expensive to begin with, but he is sending me the details so I'll see.


----------



## snugglebot

oooo kind of exciting actually! I hope it is legit and a good deal!!! Sounds quite lovely...but boy that will make Chris finally make a decision hey?


----------



## Elliebank

I think he's actually quite up for booking it now. I keep saying I want it for this time next year and he's not saying no so I'm hoping it'll be booked in the next couple of weeks *crosses fingers*


----------



## snugglebot

:yipee:


----------



## babesx3

oooooooooooooo thats really exciting!! have u booked it then////


----------



## Elliebank

No Nats we've not been to the hotel yet, going on Sunday


----------



## babesx3

ooo dohh... fx you both like it then u can book it!!!0


----------



## Elliebank

We went to the higher trapp hotel today and tbh weren't that impressed. But then we also went to the oaks hotel which is part of the same company and also offers the midweek deal with the dress, suits etc included and it was MUCH better, we both really liked it. But I just don't think we can afford it :-( Chris wants some of his friends there during the day so we'll have to increase the numbers (40 are included) and will defo need to increase for the night do (only 80 are included), and then there's all the extras like registrar, dj, rings etc. 

Chris said his mum said why don't we just go abroad with her and his sister, and my mum and dad and then have a party when we get back. I wouldn't want to do that, but I am considering getting married abroad (but still inviting family and friends) I just feel bad on my grandparents who I don't think would be able to come. 

Argh, I don't know what to do :hissy:


----------



## snugglebot

weddings are so hard to negotiate. My family and DH's family basically live a continent apart, so deciding where to hold the wedding was difficult. In the end we chose my DH's province since my parents were keen on visiting the province and his family wouldn't be able to do a destination wedding or a visit to my province. It meant none of the rest of my family could come, but we did hold a party back home afterwards. Ironically very few more family members showed up for my after wedding party anyways, so I didn't feel so bad by then.


----------



## Elliebank

The thing that is bugging both me and Chris, is that we will have to invite cousins that we NEVER see, and that will lower the amount of friends we can invite :-(


----------



## Elliebank

I'm starting to think f*ck it, let's just go abroad with our parents, 2 bridesmaids and best man then have a party when we get back. Its what Chris would prefer, it'll be cheaper, it's a holiday too and I get to wear my dress twice. I'm fed up of the whole thing already and we've not even booked it. Yeah I would prefer to get married in a nice posh hotel here with loads of guests but we can't afford it and tbh have better things to spend our money on.


----------



## Elliebank

I've just spoke to Chris about it and he is happy to do the above, but is worried about my mum's reaction. She has got a bit carried away with it all and is pushing for us to book a date and wants to organise a traditional wedding. At the end of the day though it is up to us, it's our wedding. I'll have a talk with her this week. I can't believe I'm actually considering doing this, but the more I think about it the more I think it's the best thing to do :wacko:


----------



## Elliebank

We have decided what we're going to do. We are either going abroad with parents, chris' sister, bridesmaids and best man, and have a party when we return, or get married at a small venue here with the same people plus my nana and 2 grandad's, go for a meal with them and then have an evening reception with all our family and friends. 

I'm actually feeling good about it and think it will be a much more romantic affair and be just about me and Chris, which is what it should be! :)

Gonna look into both options this week and see what seems best. We are thinking that abroad might be best though as although it will cost more, it's the honeymoon as well as we'll have grandparents there to take the kids off our hands :haha:


----------



## babesx3

sounds a good plan xxx


----------



## snugglebot

EB - I think in the long run you will appreciate avoiding the debt and chaos of a large wedding. A small intimate gathering with the most important people is so romantic and a fun event afterwards will be lovely.


----------



## Elliebank

I agree snuggs. I'm actually glad that finances are pushing us to do this as I'm already feeling better about it.


----------



## Elliebank

I emailed both my bridesmaids today saying we're likely to go abroad and I'd love for them to be able to come but understand if they can't, one has replied already saying she'd be up for that :dance:


----------



## snugglebot

YAY!!! :dance: how exciting!


----------



## Elliebank

I'm so excited, why didn't I decide to do this earlier?! (or listen to LadyT when she suggested it, I should know by now that she is always right!) We're gonna have a great time away with our loved ones, and the 2 bridesmaids that are hopefully coming have 2 kids katie's age and they're all best friends, plus my (now) 9 month old nephew will be coming, and Chris' Mum was really chuffed when I told her today, she'd love for us all to go on holiday together. 

Right, now we need to decide where!


----------



## snugglebot

wahoo!!! :dance:


----------



## Elliebank

:yipee: My other bridesmaid (maid of honor) has said she'll try her best to be there :yipee: (I just hope Chris doesn't choose her ex to be the best man :argh:)


----------



## snugglebot

awkward :oops:


----------



## TheNewWife

By "abroad" you mean on the West Coast of Canada, right??? :haha:

Sounds great. I can feel the peace you are feeling about it all. :friends:


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl: if only TNW!!!


----------



## TheNewWife

:winkwink:


----------



## Elliebank

I emailed one of my friends the other day who is a 'travel counsellor' (a self employed travel agent) to see if they organise weddings abroad and they do, she asked me a few things that I want and she's gonna get some prices and ideas and get back to me early next week. I hope it doesn't come back too expensive as she is a lovely lovely lady and I know she would arrange it all perfectly down to every last detail, so I would love to arrange it through her. 

Can't wait to see what she comes back with!!


----------



## babesx3

oooo sounds really exciting!!!


----------



## Elliebank

This hotel is a possibility (for staying in & getting married at)

https://www.caravelzante.gr/en/index.html


----------



## snugglebot

It looks lovely! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## TheNewWife

Greece is probably a very cheap place to stay these days :rofl: It's high up on my list of places to visit one day - looks absolutely beautiful. My BIL is Greek so he & my SIL went there for their honeymoon. Their photos are stunning.

But of course there is a big problem with that location ... it's not close to me at all!! :hissy:


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl: sorry TNW!!!


----------



## babesx3

ooooooooooooooooooooooo loooks gooorgeous!!! i so love greece.... and the islands sooo romantic...although i have only ever been as a singleton..lol... remember bagging an adonis on the island of amorgos,....ooo the memories ..ha ha !!


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha nats....did you have sex on the beach? (the cocktail of course :winkwink:)

Chris didn't seem that impressed with the hotel :shrug: But unless we pay silly money we're not gonna get much better.


----------



## snugglebot

As long as your room is nice, since that is where you will be staying most of the time ;) I think it will be lovely. The hotel isn't that important anyways (although I think the place look really nice in the pics despite his opinion!!) since it is GREECE and I am sure you will be site seeing and swimming.

Are Katie and Ethan going to be with a babysitter at all so you can "honeymoon"?


----------



## Elliebank

After talking with chris' mum tonight we're thinking about turkey. I've actually been to a wedding in turkey and it was lovely. Gonna do some googling in a min. 

Snuggs they won't be with a babysitter provided in the hotel (I couldn't leave them with a stranger) but there will be 3 grandparents there plus my 2 best friends who have kids the same age who I know will all happily look after them, I think we may take a couple of days after the wedding to do our own thing/stay somewhere else whilst Katie and Ethan stay with everyone else.


----------



## Elliebank

I've been really struggling to find a hotel that is basically within Chris' Mum's budget (she is paying for his sister and normally goes to budget hotels). I can't find one that is nice enough, and when it is for our wedding/honeymoon I refuse to go in a crappy hotel. I'm pleased to say that I mentioned it to Chris and he said bugger it, we are only getting married once and we're not going in a shithole. He is gonna tell his Mum and if she doesnt want to pay the money, then she will have to find a cheaper hotel nearby.

So I have upped our budget & really like the look of this one, and it has good reviews https://www.firstchoice.co.uk/holidays/kos-holidays/kardamena/akti-beach-club/ I have emailed the hotel directly to check availability/prices (we are looking at the last 2 weeks in September).


----------



## bananabump

Hellooo... new stalker here!! I'm doing the exact same as you and having a wedding abroad, we've booked it for 17th October 2012 in Belek - Turkey!! Hopefully we can share the journey together for he next 10months or so and help each other with any planning or ideas! Have you decided between Greece and Turkey yet? We have booked ours through Thomas Cook and they have been fab x x x


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh have you, whereabouts are you staying? I'm not sure to be honest, I was swaying away from turkey as I couldn't see any nice hotels, but I might be able to now we've upped the budget. Where are you getting married?


----------



## Elliebank

I think we've found our hotel!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: I've been really struggling to find a nice one within everyone's budget, particularly Chris' Mum as she's paying for his sister and nephew too, but I finally found one today that looks lovely, has great reviews & is a brilliant price!!!!!!!! https://www.lowcostholidays.com/turkey/turkey/marmaris/epic-hotel.htm

Now to find somewhere to get married.......


----------



## TheNewWife

How could it possibly be that cheap????? Good Lord, you would fall on the floor if you saw the prices of hotels in my area!! :shock:


----------



## snugglebot

That's lovely!!!


----------



## Elliebank

I would prefer to go somewhere a bit 'posher' but for the price I can't grumble, and it has got very good reviews.


----------



## TheNewWife

I think it looks awesome! In fact I think I will be booking myself a room at the same time you will be there and then I can be the creepy internet friend who lurks around in the shadows at your wedding. :rofl: 

I wish rooms & flights were so reasonable here! It would sure make traveling a lot more appealing.


----------



## bananabump

Elliebank said:


> Ooh have you, whereabouts are you staying? I'm not sure to be honest, I was swaying away from turkey as I couldn't see any nice hotels, but I might be able to now we've upped the budget. Where are you getting married?

The Xanadu Resort Hotel.. and that's where we're getting married aswell :cloud9: The guests have all booked their own hotels though! I think wedding abroads are fab, cant wait! That link you posted for the hotel looks really nice... what a great price! :thumbup: x x x


----------



## Elliebank

TNW you're welcome to be the creepy friend lurking in the shadows!! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

bananabump said:


> The Xanadu Resort Hotel.. and that's where we're getting married aswell :cloud9: The guests have all booked their own hotels though! I think wedding abroads are fab, cant wait! That link you posted for the hotel looks really nice... what a great price! :thumbup: x x x

Wow, that looks fab, I'm jealous!!! But I want all the guests in the same hotel so I can't go somewhere that posh!


----------



## Elliebank

:hissy: I've just text chris' mum asking what her budget is....of course she hasn't told me, just said she needs to know where we're going then she'll find a hotel, she doesn't mind going in a '1 star dump', I text back saying Chris wants her in same hotel as us as everyone else will be there so she just said decide where yr going and I'll find some bargains. I'm basing my search on finding a nice hotel that everyone can afford, then going from there!!! :hissy: And I know her 'bargains' will not be somewhere I want to go :nope: She's coming round tomorrow so I just said we'll talk then. SIGH.


----------



## snugglebot

EB - I would totally accept that people will stay where they want to stay and just book a nice place where you want to stay. While it might be ok to have everyone in teh same venue, there are lots of benefits of not as well. 

Offer a discount rate if the hotel gives one for a large group, but accept that people are going to spend whatever money they want where they want. Since it is a destination wedding, I don't think you can expect them to stay there unless they are willing.

I'm sorry it is becoming a bit of drama.


----------



## Elliebank

The only problem is, it's only Chris' Mum that won't pay it, so everyone will be in the same hotel apart from her and his sister, which I don't think is fair.


----------



## snugglebot

can you afford to pay her stay then? I had to do that for a few of my bridal party members (pay their tickets to fly to my wedding).


----------



## Elliebank

:nope:


----------



## Elliebank

I *may* have found the solution - https://www.pataraprince.com/index.asp
There are alsorts of rooms available - we could pay more and go in a suite/honeymoon room whilst everyone else go in basic rooms. I think it will still be a little too much for Chris' Mum, but she could get a room for herself & her partner, and a room for Lindsey and her son for approx £1600 half board (inc flights) which I think is bloody brilliant, so I'm hopeful we can persuade her. I have emailed the resort to see what they can do for us.


----------



## Elliebank

:yipee: I've found somewhere!! And Chris' mum has agreed!!

https://www.orkaclub.com/nl/index2.htm


----------



## snugglebot

Yay!!!! It looks great!!!!! What a relief!


----------



## Elliebank

It really is the ideal situation. There are hotel rooms and villas so the bigger families can go in a villa.


----------



## Elliebank

Plus it's 2 miles away from a gorgeous town that offers lovely venues for weddings :)


----------



## babesx3

Awww EB :friends: thats fantastic a perfect destination , u must be so relieved to have it all sorted!! have u booked it?


----------



## Elliebank

Hopefully booking tomorrow. Chris needs to ask his mates yet. I feel sorry for him a bit actually cos he wants to ask his friend Lee but can't cos he's the ex of my maid of honor and it'd just be too awkward. 

I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

I saw the villa bonus! That is so fabulous. It was meant to be :)


----------



## Elliebank

So we're booking tomorrow, I've spoken to the travel company today and confirmed that they have what we need. We've opted for a 3 bed villa as think the 4 of us will be a bit squashed in a hotel room. It'll be ideal too cos my 2 friends are having villas too so the night before the wedding we'll be able to swap and change so that Chris and I spend the night apart. Plus getting ready the next day will be a lot easier for us girls in a big villa :)

I'm a bit nervous about booking the holiday before I have the wedding confirmed, but I have just contacted some wedding planners and there are numerous venues in the area so I'm sure we'd get 1, and I've also emailed our hotel to see if they do weddings. Ideally I'd like to get married on the Wednesday of the 2nd week (26th September) then we have time to do the hen & stag dos after the final guests have arrived on the Saturday. 

Chris still hasnt asked his friends as he's been working today but is doing tomorrow. 

Eek, it's actually happening!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Oh and I'm telling my nana & grandad tomorrow (they won't be able to come). I'm dreading it :-(


----------



## Elliebank

Hotel booked!! :yipee: We fly out on 15th sept (well, will do when I book the flights later)

My nana cried when I told her :cry: I feel awful :-(


----------



## Elliebank

No mention on FB yet please, need to tell more family first.


----------



## Elliebank

My mum's been to my nana's tonight and straight away my Nana burst into tears :-( I feel bloody horrible :cry:


----------



## babesx3

:hugs:
Is there no way she can come? sorry if thats a stupid question!!!

you'll have to arrange something special with her xxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

No my grandad can't fly and they'd never get travel insurance. We're having a night do when we get back and I intend to watch the DVD of the wedding with them as soon as we're back


----------



## babesx3

Thats a shame... but i'm sure she'll get used to the idea and be happy for u that u are happy.... yeah u can make a big deal of watching the dvd with her dress up in the dress with katie etc......


----------



## Elliebank

Our flights and my mum and dad's are booked :plane: Oh, and 1 of chris' friends too. 

Chris' Mum is booking hers and his sisters tomorrow (btw, did I mention that Chris' sister is also a bridesmaid now?)

Been a bit stressful though as one of my friends (who I've booked the hotel for) can't afford to pay for the flights yet so is gonna have to wait before booking them. Just hope the price doesn't increase or the flight get booked up :argh:

My maid of honor isn't booked on anything yet as her niece who is coming will be missing school so her mum is gonna check with the school tomorrow that she won't be missing anything important and then hopefully I'll get them booked on tomorrow. 

Found out that the hotel we're staying at hosts weddings so hoping to hear back from them tomorrow with some details, and also the wedding planners I contacted.


----------



## snugglebot

Sorry about your nana. You know one thing my SIL did was the venue she had allowed her to set up skype so her parents could watch. Perhaps they have wireless and you could set up a laptop with a webcam and have a family member set it up on an iphone or ipod so your Nana could watch. :hug:


----------



## Elliebank

That's not a bad idea Snuggs. My nana is pretty good with technology so I bet we could easily get it done so she could watch on her computer :thumbup:


----------



## Elliebank

Chris' mum has booked her flights, and I've been able to book my friends as I found a site that only needs a deposit for now :thumbup:

But my maid of honor might not be able to come :cry: Before we decided to get married abroad she was going on holiday with her step daughter and niece and they were gonna go in June, but said they'd change it to September instead and come with us. But her niece's mum has checked with her school today and she can't have that week off school :-( Not sure what's gonna happen, they may just come without the niece, or may go in June with her and just come to turkey for a few days for the wedding, or not come to turkey at all :cry:


----------



## Elliebank

Oh and the wedding planner has been in touch and 26th September is still available :happydance: gonna go through the various venues they have with Chris tonight, then email her with details of what we want and get a quote :thumbup:


----------



## snugglebot

Sorry about your maid of honour. It sometimes happens. My DH had two of his best friends back out because of reasons like that. It hurt him since he stood in their weddings but nothing can be done. In the end we had a great time anyways. I'm sure you will too.

Hope your nan can join you 2012 style :)


----------



## Elliebank

Katie and Chris made cakes today but I resisted them :smug: I am cutting out all the crap I eat, I'm gonna be lovely and slim for my wedding!


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance: Looks like my MOH can come! :yipee:

I have requested a quote on this venue - https://www.oludenizweddings.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=14


----------



## Elliebank

:dance: Just booked my MOH on!


----------



## Suze

Right, I am stupidly late to this party and I'm surprised it'd not your golden wedding anniversary by the time I got here :blush:

I've not read all the way through but what I've seen looks great :yipee: I had to think hard what MOH meant though but got it in the end :dohh:

I was, like snugs going to suggest skype for your grandparents but wasn't sure how they'd be with technology but great that your nana might just be able to work it out :yipee:

I bet it's going to fly round your wedding, looking at your ticker I thought you could produce another baby in time for it too :haha: (I'm going to get kicked out of here when I've just arrived aren't I?!)


----------



## Elliebank

There is defo no new babies coming before this wedding!!!


----------



## Elliebank

I think I will get a shock at some point when I login on my computer. I'm usually on my phone so I can't see my sig so have no idea how long it is off, I can imagine I'll one day login on the computer and get a shock at how long (little) is left!!


----------



## LadyBee

you will be stunning...its going to be beautiful hon!


----------



## Elliebank

How am I gonna cope with my MIL for 2 weeks!!! :dohh:


----------



## Elliebank

I've received the quotes tonight from the wedding planner I've been in contact with and I have to say I am very impressed. You can tell they are a very professional company and know what they are doing. They have listed everything that is included and even attached a list of events detailing what will happen on the day, i.e. the time I go for my hair and make up, what time I get picked up etc. 

I have also been emailing the hotel and the difference is immense. They don't answer some of my questions, speak broken English and say things like (when I ask how much the reception will be) I can choose from the menu when I get there and then will know the cost....I want it all organised now!!!

I think it will cost a little more going with the professionals but I will feel much better going with them. They have good reviews too. Hopefully my mum and dad will be happy with the quote, it's almost £2000 cheaper than what they were gonna pay here so I don't see why they won't be happy. Hopefully the wedding will be booked soon! :dance:


----------



## Suze

Sounds like you're making great progress with the plans andvi think it sounds like a good plan to have got a wedding planner on board with it being in turkey so they can help out. At least you're not going to have to worry about the weather :)


----------



## TigerLady

I've just opened and closed about a thousand websites -- "looks like we found a place!" I get all excited and then... nope... it's another place on the next post. :rofl:

I think you've reached the perfect solution! Getting married in Turkey sounds amazing! And think of the stories... you got engaged in Paris and married in Turkey! Makes my engagement and wedding seem rather dull! :haha:

I like Snuggs' idea of using skype for your Nana! :thumbup:

I'm very excited for you! I can read in your "voice" how excited you are and it is wonderful. Brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha sorry TL!! :blush:


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance: I've emailed the wedding planner to confirm we want to book the wedding, she's ringing tomorrow to sort the deposit out. 

We're having a garden wedding and reception at the Sea Breeze Hotel - https://www.oludenizbeachweddings.com/garden-wedding-with-reception.html


----------



## Elliebank

:dance: All booked!!! :dance:

*I'M GETTING MARRIED ON 26TH SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## snugglebot

WAHOO!!!

LOVE LOVE LOVE the new ticker too!!

Wedding planner is excellent idea!!!


----------



## Peanut78

I'm a bit late in here too :wacko:

Yay, for booking the wedding! :thumbup::happydance:

I think you are right to go with the pro's for planning, especially as you are doing it at a distance :thumbup: We didn't have a wedding planner per se, but went with a small company that organised the venue, including set-up for ceremony, reception, dinner, flowers, music, lights etc (we just told them what we wanted for everything). At the time OH couldn't see the point and thought we could do it all ourselves once down there, but even he admitted later that it was the best money we ever spent -they did a magnificent job and saved us scrambling around before the wedding so we could get on with spending time with family and friends who had flown out to SA for the wedding :thumbup:


----------



## Elliebank

Chris wants to go to Thailand for A WEEK for his stag do :saywhat: He is taking the piss!


----------



## Suze

:wohoo: for everything being booked!!!!!!!

Your new ticker is so cute!! Can't wait for all the dress and accessories talk in here now!

And chris......?! :grr: Can't he just be going with a night out?!


----------



## Elliebank

:hissy: Chris has spoken to his friend who we couldn't ask cos his ex is my MOH and he's absolutely gutted, and Chris is pissed off that he can't have him there which I completely understand. I've text my friend about it but I think her now boyfriend will say they're not going if her ex is. It's not fair that we can't have who we want at our wedding. They'd be able to keep out of each other's way, even at the wedding. I hope they realise that it's not fair on us.


----------



## Peanut78

No, that is really not fair on you guys :nope::growlmad:

My friend had a similar experience recently where one couple said they wouldn't come if the other couple did, needless to say my friend was really upset they couldn't set aside their differences and honour their special day(both couples being close friends of the bride and groom) :nope: In the end both pairs came and everything was fine,like you said theyjust kept out of each others way :thumbup:

Can't your MOH and her current partner be the "bigger party" and just deal with it...? I take it your MOH is your best friend, seems a bit immature on the current bf's part, no.... :shrug:


----------



## Elliebank

Well that's what I'm hoping. It was 4 years ago that they split up so I don't see why they can't all be grown up about it :shrug:

Yeah she's my best friend, and her ex is one of a few of Chris' best friends. 

Not heard back from my friend yet, hope it's cos she's waiting to speak to her boyfriend.


----------



## Suze

Oh that is a bit of a pain, hopefully they can all just keep out of each others ways and realise the day is about you not them!


----------



## Elliebank

Heard back from MOH, there's no way we can have her ex there too :-( If it was just 1 day then it'd be ok, but it's a week and my friend's family holiday and having her ex there would be awkward and ruin it, which I can understand. Just dreading telling Chris. But at the end of the day we've both made sacrifices, I've had to tell my grandparents, auntys and uncles that they can't come (Chris has no other family), and although they are good mates, he rarely sees Lee apart from when he goes out on the piss. Nothing's ever simple is it!


----------



## TigerLady

No, it's not! :nope:

I think you've made the best decision. It is just crappy all around. It's too bad the MOH and the ex aren't on better terms... but it is what it is. :shrug:

WTF is Chris thinking going abroad for a week for his stag do???? :shock: Are you kidding?? Esp to a place known for it's raunchy partying?? Umm.. no. I'm pretty open about that sort of stuff -- I know for a fact that Caveman was bought private lap and stage dances and had his face buried in some stripper's boobs on his stag night. I've heard... and laughed... ant the stories many times. That doesn't bother me a bit -- that's what it is about. But even I say NO F'ing WAY to what Chris wants!


----------



## Elliebank

It's not happening TL! Even if he thinks it is (it's his mate's idea) there's no way :nope:


----------



## snugglebot

Definitely say no to Chris. Dangerous and unnecessary. Not to mention you have sacrificed your dream wedding for your destination wedding because of cost and spending that kind of money on a stag is stupid on his part.

Hope the drama with Chris and his buddy settles. Poor you. It sucks to be in the middle of it all. Weddings can be so stressful.


----------



## Elliebank

I have just liked oludeniz beach weddings on my Facebook. This is the company who are organising the wedding so feel free to have a nosy :)


----------



## Elliebank

I had a quick look at bridesmaid dresses tonight and like these 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/288c8c38.jpg


----------



## snugglebot

Those are lovely!


----------



## TigerLady

In that color, too? I love the color. 

It is very simple and elegant, which is lovely! I would just make sure your ladies are the type that can pull off the one shoulder look (I'm not personally that type :haha: ). But if they can, it is a great choice!


----------



## Elliebank

Yes that colour too :)


----------



## Suze

I really like that colour too, it will look nice with a tan and against the beautiful blue sky :) 
How many bridesmaids and ages are they again?


----------



## Suze

Anyway what about THE dress?!


----------



## Elliebank

3 bridesmaids - chris' sister (aged 28) and 2 friends aged 31 & 32. 

I'm hoping to make an appointment for next week at a wedding shop to start looking for mine :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

:dance:

Do you have a decent sized budget for yours?


----------



## Elliebank

Hmmm....not really. I have said I'm not gonna spend a silly amount and am hoping I find one in the sale....TBH I'm not sure what style I want/would suit me so gonna go with an openmind and just try loads on then when I know what I'm looking for will try and shop around (you just know that I'll find the one that I HAVE to have though, and will no doubt cost a fortune)


----------



## TheNewWife

You'd be surprised how many people can pull off a one-shoulder dress, especially with a wide strap like that. I wore a one-shoulder for the wedding I was in last July and it looked great ... I have massive boobs and wide shoulders. :dohh: I thought it would make me look even wider but it was surprisingly flattering. I think the bigger "problem" would be the waist. Something belted like that wouldn't suit me at all :nope: 

Of course this is not at all about me. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

i do think the dress is gorgeous though and really wish it _would_ suit me!!!!! The colour is to die for. It's a gorgeous blue!

I can't wait to see what you're thinking about for wedding dresses. Just keep an open mind - sometimes things look fantastic on you that didn't look that great on the hanger and vice versa.


----------



## Elliebank

Would you like to be my bridesmaid TNW??? :rofl:


----------



## TheNewWife

Elliebank said:


> Would you like to be my bridesmaid TNW??? :rofl:

Lord, no! I am so DONE with being in the wedding party! I would, however, love to be a wedding crasher!!! :smug:


----------



## Elliebank

Crash away!!


----------



## TigerLady

Well, my dress was only about $200, so anything above that is a decent budget to me! I can't wait to see what you fall in love with!


----------



## snugglebot

Yup I bought my off the rack On sale too do there are deals to be had.. Mine was butt ugly on the hanger. Only tried it on because the price. Horrible fake flowers on the strap. 20 dollars later the seamstress had me a beautiful gown.


----------



## snugglebot

Dress cost me $400


----------



## Elliebank

I'm going to look at wedding dresses on Friday! :dance:


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee:

Take pics on your mobile so we can see!!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

I'm unsure yet whether I'm gonna reveal the actual dress to you, might keep it hidden till the big day. But I will show you the ones I don't pick!!


----------



## Elliebank

Actually I think I might pm you all the pic of THE dress whenever I find it. Don't wanna put it in here just in case I have any IRL stalkers. 

When I booked the appointment to go to the shop, she told me to have a think of what style I want and bring any pics of ones that I like. At the mo I am thinking strapless or one shouldered and then a big skirt coming out from the waist. What do you guys think would suit me? I've attached a full length pic of me then you get an idea of my figure. I am 5ft 11ins :)

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/2e61ae95.jpg


----------



## TigerLady

You are not 5'11"?!?!?!?!?! :shock: Really?! I thought you were shorter than that. Christ! That puts you taller than me and about as tall as Snuggs!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Oh! And that is a lovely pic!! You look beautiful, Katie is too sweet for words and Ethan is so adorable I just want to squeeze him!

And, darn straight, you had better PM a pic!

As for the type of dress, I don't think you should go into it looking for a certain style. Just try everything on, even if you think it will be horrid. You will know you've hit on something when your skin shivers and you feel like a super star!


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> You are not 5'11"?!?!?!?!?! :shock: Really?! I thought you were shorter than that. Christ! That puts you taller than me and about as tall as Snuggs!!!

Ha ha no I'm not!!!!! That's chris!! :dohh: I'm 5'7" :lol:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> As for the type of dress, I don't think you should go into it looking for a certain style. Just try everything on, even if you think it will be horrid. You will know you've hit on something when your skin shivers and you feel like a super star!

That was my intention!! But then she said that to me. Oh well, I'll just say what sort of thing I'm thinking, and if when I try it on it doesn't feel right I'll have to try other styles on!


----------



## TigerLady

:thumbup:


----------



## TheNewWife

Elliebank said:


> TigerLady said:
> 
> 
> You are not 5'11"?!?!?!?!?! :shock: Really?! I thought you were shorter than that. Christ! That puts you taller than me and about as tall as Snuggs!!!
> 
> Ha ha no I'm not!!!!! That's chris!! :dohh: I'm 5'7" :lol:Click to expand...

Are you sure you're not pregnant? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:muaha:


Seriously, I think you have the kind of body that could wear almost anything. I would just say don't be afraid to try dresses on that aren't your first pick on the hanger (if a pick at all!) I know that with me, things I thought would look great didn't, and things I thought would look horrible looked great. :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

I Agee with the ladies. However having a starting point isnt bad either. Given that you will have travel with the dress I suggest avoiding ball gown and starting with slimmer styles, mermaid, trumpet, a line


----------



## snugglebot

Ps on the note of travelling with the dress, do you have a plan to get wrinkles out? My steamer wasn't enough after my flights. I had to bring it to the dry cleaners on very short notice


----------



## Elliebank

There's too much choice out there!!! I *think* I have found the one, going back tomorrow to try it on again. Gonna go with my gut feeling when I first try it on. 

I've been to 2 shops today and the lady in the first one only showed me ones that wouldn't be too hot and that won't crease too much. They will pack it for me and said as long as we hang it up straight away in a bathroom so that steam gets to it when my mum and dad have a shower, it should be ok


----------



## Elliebank

Bought my wedding dress today :happydance: Got it in the sale for £395 :thumbup: I'm trying to find a stock photo to pm you but haven't been able to, will keep looking.


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee:

That's awesome! Do you totally love it? What did it feel like when you put it on? Tell tell!


----------



## Elliebank

Yes I love love love it!!! I feel so good in it, really comfortable and slim. The detail on it is perfect for marrying abroad, it's just beautiful :cloud9:

I have got some pics of me in it but would rather you saw me in it on the day.


----------



## Elliebank

It's a pronovias one, don't know if any of you have heard of them.


----------



## snugglebot

Oh how wonderful!!! I'm dying to see it but I can understand waiting for the day when you will be all glammed up!


----------



## Twiglet

I want to see the dress :D


----------



## TigerLady

Never heard of that.

I hope you can find a stock pic.. I'm dying to see it!


----------



## Elliebank

I was talking to my MOH the other day about bridesmaids dresses and she suggested just getting maxi dresses. What do you think to this one? Would it be 'posh' enough?

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/b0052758.jpg


----------



## TigerLady

Looks pretty posh to me! I like the idea of flowy maxi dresses for a destination wedding. :thumbup:


----------



## Elliebank

Some more possibilities for bridesmaids -

This one wouldn't be in this colour (they do it in every colour imaginable) and also not sure if they'd be too hot in it
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/cabcf00c.jpg

The next one is in various colours and these are just 3
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/afa6bbe2.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/f4a4eef9.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/ed6b4c4b.jpg

Which one do you prefer out of these ones and the one from yesterday?


----------



## Elliebank

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/f835707a.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/6764b4e3.jpg


----------



## snugglebot

If I were to pick for my style I would choose Donna Bella ones because I could find a bra the could hide under the straps. Being big busted strapless bras just dont work. and the a line would hide my tummy (per-preggo even). How heavy is the fabric?


----------



## Elliebank

I think most of them are made from chiffon so shouldn't be too heavy. At the mo the favourite with the MOH and me is the 1 shouldered one in my last post, and I think the weight of the dress is given on the description. I've requested some colour samples. None of them are big boobed so we should be ok on that front.


----------



## TigerLady

I like the one shouldered and the criss-crossed neck ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Elliebank

I booked my first dress fitting today, it's 31st March. I was quite surprised that she said march, I expected it to be much later, but I guess you have a few. I'm a bit worried at how the breastfeeding will affect it, as at my first fitting I will still be bf'ing but I'm hoping to have stopped by the time the wedding comes round and so my bust will probably be smaller. Hopefully though at my final fitting I'll have stopped, but it depends when that is.


----------



## TigerLady

Did your bbs shrink a lot right after last time you stopped?


----------



## Elliebank

TBH I don't think they did really, cos they weren't big from bf'ing then anyway as it wasn't like now when I'm feeding loads. So hopefully as he will gradually be feeding less as time goes on there won't be a huge difference.


----------



## TigerLady

I found that, too. Once DD hit about 12 months, my bbs shrank again and have pretty much stayed there.


----------



## snugglebot

My deflated fast. I loved it. Even though they were saggier, to have them "normal" again felt good. But if your milk doesn't explode yours too much EB you might just be fine. Tell the seamstress not to worry too much about "taking in/out" boobs until your last fitting. If that is all she has to do at that fitting, I'm sure she will have time.


----------



## Elliebank

I've ordered 5 pairs of wedding shoes today that were in the sale in Debenhams. Hopefully 1 will be ok! I was unsure what sort to get as we're marrying abroad, but have gone for the traditional high heeled shoe. I just won't feel right in flats or small heels. When they arrive I'll take pics.


----------



## snugglebot

I would go high heels too. You can buy slippers for dancing if you are worried your feet will tire and after pics are done


----------



## Elliebank

They did actually have some wedding pumps in the sale which I nearly got, but will that not affect the length of my dress? Cos I have to take the shoes to my fitting, so if I then put flats on will the dress not drag on the floor? What do you think?


----------



## snugglebot

Depends. I didn't have super high heels so when I switched it was fine. Not to mention I didn't care anymore since pics were done. A bit of scuffing on the edges for the sake of comfort in a dress I'd never wear again was ok with me. But bring your shoes for sure to your fitting


----------



## Elliebank

Only problem I have is I will be wearing it again for the party when we're home. I've ordered some anyway. I'm a UK size 8 which is normally the biggest for women but they also do them in a 9 so I've ordered them too in case the 8 pinch a bit, and my feet will be swelled too cos of the heat. I might end up wearing the flats for the party too. 7 pairs of shoes coming my way!! :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: you sound like ag!!

I didn't have any trouble getting the dirt out of my dress after at the Dry cleaners. Depends on your venue I guess. If you think it's too dirty to risk it then just stay in your heels. It can be a game time decision!


----------



## TigerLady

I wore heels for the ceremony and pictures, then comfy, red, fluffy slippers at the reception. :haha: I couldn't have cared less about my dress getting a bit dirty around the edges at that point. But I wasn't a very uptight bride about anything except WHERE the ceremony took place. :lol:


----------



## Elliebank

I don't think I'd be bothered either, but will be conscious of the party when we're back. But I can always get it cleaned and the train's gonna get dirty anyway so would prob get it cleaned whether I'm in flats or not.


----------



## Elliebank

snugglebot said:


> :rofl: you sound like ag!!

Unlike AG though I'll only be keeping 2 pairs, she'd probably keep all 7!! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Oh! Chris is going out for food tomorrow with his best men to discuss the stag do. We haven't discussed it since we argued about him going to Thailand and when he was at work I sent him a very long text message making it very clear what I thought about it, which he didn't reply to or mention. 

Well tonight he said 'don't worry we're not going to Thailand' :thumbup: So I asked him where he was thinking and he said maybe Ireland. That I can live with!!


----------



## Elliebank

I was wondering whether to get a veil. I wasn't going to but then was looking at wedding pics on Facebook and do think you look more like a bride with a veil iykwim. So I think I'll get one, but need to decide what I'm having my hair like. 

I think I'm going for teal for the bridesmaids dresses.


----------



## snugglebot

Get a veil! You don't need it over your face. Just have it tucked in or under your pulled back hair (bun, pile of curls or whatever your style)


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah that's what I was thinking Snuggs.


----------



## Lisa84

Definately get a veil :) definately more weddingy. You can get some nice photos with a veil xxx


----------



## TheNewWife

I had a veil and it made all the difference, especially as I have short hair :)

(If you want, I've got other wedding photos posted in this album: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.78555695345.158429.524685345&type=3&l=f02fefc795
... I won't hijack your journal again :rofl:)
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh thanks hon, I'll have a nosy now :)


----------



## Elliebank

Thank you for sharing. I love your dress!!


----------



## TheNewWife

Thanks! I loved it too. I had the straps altered though - they were originally just a spaghetti strap with the beading. I have huge boobs and need more support than that ... so I had her take the extra ribbon from the corset tie and sew the beaded spaghetti strap onto that. Worked great, and since it actually came from the dress everything matched perfectly.


----------



## Ivoryapril

Ooh I've never been in here! I didn't have a veil but think they look nice under an up-do. I can recommend kitten heels, for me I needed heels on at the reception to still feel right as I didn't ever wear flats back then so my shoes were pretty but sensible and comfy enough to wear all day and night x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Ooh I love the bridesmaid dress ideas, have you chosen a colour? I think the coral is beautiful for a sunny summer wedding and will be cooler to wear than darker colours x


----------



## Elliebank

I think we're going for teal (which looks nothing like in the pic) Can't really have the pinks/corals as Chris won't wear them.


----------



## TheNewWife

Teal will look beautiful with a Turkish setting!

I had high heeled strappy shoes for my wedding and then brought white flip flops for the reception but just ended up going barefoot. You should have seen how dirty the bottom of my feet were!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Ivoryapril

I love teal that will be pretty x


----------



## Elliebank

I've just made an appointment to go and look round the hotel again that we would have got married in if we were having the wedding in England, as we want our evening reception there. Going tomorrow at 2.30pm.


----------



## snugglebot

good luck! Take some pics!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Such a great idea, you get two wedding days (kind of!) x


----------



## Elliebank

So I'm cancelling tomorrow's appointment :rofl:

They sent me the buffet prices over & cos it's a big posh hotel they're double the normal and we just can't afford it :nope:

So now we're gonna look at local golf clubs and get outside caterers in. Will be much cheaper and the booze will be cheaper when we're there!


----------



## snugglebot

good plan! :thumbup: We did a really casual bbq at my parents lake lot. They had a volleyball court there, firepit and of course booze and it was a ton of fun.


----------



## TheNewWife

It's really popular to have a reception at a golf course here, though they usually provide in-house catering. I personally think they made beautiful venues :)


----------



## Elliebank

I've just been looking at some websites, you're right TNW, they do use their own caterers but I don't mind cos the prices are reasonable. 

For example, the hotel we were originally considering was free for the room hire, and the cheapest buffet price was £14.95 per head. 

The golf club is £60 for the room & £5.75 per head. Bit of a difference eh?! Obviously we'll have the DJ to hire too but we'd have had that in the hotel too. 

It's going to be about 130 guests so we'd probably need to cater for 100.


----------



## Twiglet

I loved my veil! Mine went on top of my updo. 

I also wore my heels ALL day and night despite having kitten heels with me :lol:


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh I forgot to say I've chosen my shoes, I'll take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Suze

It's all go in here :dance:

I love the idea of a veil too, TNW yours looked lovely :) I'd certainly go for veil, when will you ever get to wear anything like that again :shrug:


----------



## snugglebot

where are your shoe pics!!!??


----------



## Elliebank

Just ordered the bridesmaids dresses :)

Oops forgot about shoes, will take a pic when Chris goes out.


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry the pics are crap, the camera on my phone is rubbish. One of the shoes still has the wrapper on the top. 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/927dc231.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/096bed79.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/e6d09109.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/894305fc.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/ad3bdb4b.jpg

These are the flats. Not sure about them

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/e7284766.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/7cbf05cb.jpg


----------



## snugglebot

I love them!!!! So elegant!!!


----------



## TigerLady

:dance: for the bridesmaid's dresses! Your shoes are lovely, too.

Those prices for the golf courses are really good! We had to pay $800 for the venue (do it all ourselves) and the food we hired in was $24 a head -- buffet style! :shock:


----------



## Elliebank

Bloody hell TL!!! We looked at a couple yesterday which were both nice, just hoping to look round 1 more then will get one booked for 6th Oct (the Saturday after we're back)

I've decided not to keep the flat shoes. If my feet hurt I can always go barefoot or shove some flip flops on. 

Oh and I'm defo gonna get a veil :)


----------



## TheNewWife

Shoe porn!!! :rofl:

TL, that sounds like what our wedding was like. We ended up using the school gym attached to our church. We paid $500 to rent the gym (I think) and then brought in caterers. I think we ended up paying $26 per person for a buffet. They made great food though. And then we provided wine at the tables and had a toonie bar ... so we contributed $1 per drink and the drinker paid the other $1. Of course we also had to supply the bartender.


----------



## Ivoryapril

Lovely shoes and not crazy high x


----------



## Elliebank

I love my mum and dad!!! They're been for tea tonight and told us that as well as paying for the wedding in Turkey they're also paying a large chunk of the evening reception!!

I bought a flower girl dress, veil & tiara off a local girl today for £15. I'm not sure if the veil and dress are the right colour though. But if not I'll be able to sell them on.


----------



## TheNewWife

:wohoo: I wondered what your FB status was all about. :)


----------



## snugglebot

Fabulous news!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

The bridesmaid dresses arrived today....I don't like them :dohh:

So we're now ordering this 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/ccbbbd89.jpg


----------



## TheNewWife

:rofl:

Well, the second dress is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## snugglebot

ooo that looks lovely too. Why don't you like the ones you ordered? Have you tried one on or just looking at it on the hanger?


----------



## Elliebank

Sigh. Don't think I can get that dress. It's from China so we'll be hit with loads of customs charges :hissy:

I tried it on. I wasn't 100% on the teal but although I could change it to blue I'm not keen on the bust. The material is pleated and it makes it look a bit frumpy and more for an older woman!


----------



## snugglebot

bummer


----------



## Elliebank

I've chosen this bridesmaid dress now (in blue)

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/56a2ec6e.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/474ec52e.jpg

It's from China too but as it costs less than the other we won't have to pay duty, just VAT at £30. 

I'm getting them made to the girls measurements but obviously their measurements might change before September. If they lose weight it shouldn't be a problem, we can get them taken in but I'm worried about if they put weight on. Do you think I should add a bit onto the measurements just in case? If so how much? The measurements are bust, hip & waist.


----------



## Elliebank

Oh, almost forgot!!! We've booked the wedding reception and DJ today for 6th Oct!!! We've booked our local golf club and are using the DJ that did the dinner dance we held for charity in memory of my brother.


----------



## TigerLady

Oh! I loooooove that final choice! And I can't believe how generous your parents are being. That is fantastic! :dance:

I don't have any decent advice about the measurement thing. I have no idea. I didn't do traditional dresses with fittings and lots of time between, so it didn't apply to me.


----------



## Elliebank

Thinking about it, I bet it'd be ok. It's only really fitted on the bust, and if need be we could get the back changed from zipper to lace up. And they can wear magic knickers :rofl:

I am actually considering the colour above.


----------



## snugglebot

LOVE LOVE LOVE those dresses EB. I don't know about the measurements thing. Do you know which seamstress you want to use? If so, ask her. She likely will have experience with buying dresses from China and what to do about sizing. 

What is the time frame on them? If one of your girls gained, could they order a second?


----------



## Elliebank

I was thinking of ringing the seamstress, but she's closed tomorrow and I need to get them ordered ASAP to take advantage of a 5% discount!!!

It's about a month but they're not allowed to need another one as you can't return them unless faulty (risky I know but I just can't find any I like in my price range in the UK)


----------



## TigerLady

I love that color! But red is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## snugglebot

oh yeah I know they wouldn't be returning them. I would be telling my bridesmaids that if they need a replacement dress it is at their own cost if they eat too many Doritos between now and the wedding.


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha good point Snuggs!!


----------



## TheNewWife

They're almost exactly the same in fit as the dresses I wore this July (not pregnant) and this December (25 weeks pregnant) and the only issues I had were bust related. I could have been 40 weeks pregnant abd 75 lbs heavier and the rest of the dress would have still fit me comfortably.


----------



## TheNewWife

Oh, and to remedy the situation I did exactly as you said, changed out the zipper for a corset tie in the back. Miraculous how much extra room that allows you.


----------



## Elliebank

Great, that's good to know TNW!

I ordered them last night. They've ended up costing me more as shipping was £50 :dohh: I sort of had a 'f*** it' moment and ordered them anyway :blush: (the shipping cost will also increase the customs charges). I figured with the money we were saving cos my mum and dad are paying for the majority of the reception, we could afford to spend a bit more. It still works out at about £80 per dress which I still think is a good price. I just hope I like them when they arrive!!! :lol:

The good think is as well that I will be able to order katie's flower girl dress from the same site and use the same colour on the belt (I want her dress to be white) so that they match. Can't order that till nearer the time though as she'll be bigger.


----------



## TigerLady

Oh, can't wait to see Katie's dress!


----------



## LadyBee

:wave: Haven't been around here in a while, things look to be coming together well! Gorgeous shoes and I do love the dresses too. You have an elegant style I'd say, :thumbup:


----------



## Elliebank

Had an email this morning saying the bridesmaid dresses had been dispatched :thumbup:

I'm really impressed with the wedding planners in Turkey. This last week they've emailed to confirm our appointment at the British Consulate in Antayla is on 20th sept to sort all the paperwork, and our pre wedding meeting with the planners is on 19th sept. When we go to Antayla we get picked up at 7am and won't be back till 5pm!!! It's a 3 hour drive each way, 2hrs to do the paperwork then we also have to go to other places for a medical certificate and to register the wedding. Thank goodness we have someone to leave the kids with!!!


----------



## Elliebank

I've been getting quotes for hiring the suits. I've got one for £90 per suit (and Ethan's free) which includes hiring for 2 weeks and also for the do when we're back, and dry cleaning in between which I thought was very reasonable :)


----------



## snugglebot

Wahoo!! things are falling into place


----------



## Elliebank

The bridesmaid dresses are gorgeous!! :happydance:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/3b791555.jpg


----------



## TheNewWife

I adore them!!!!!! They look similar to the one I wore for the 2 weddings this year and I know they are super comfortable too, which is a lovely bonus. 

It sounds so complicated to get married abroad, but seems like it's all coming together and you've got your ducks lined up. :thumbup:

I'm still contemplating a surprise visit to Turkey to crash your wedding. :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

You're welcome to crash!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

They are stellar!! So happy that worked out for you! When are the girls going to try them on for you ?


----------



## Elliebank

I'm not sure yet, 1 is free this weekend but the other isn't, and I'll prob just go to Chris' sister with it 1 day next week


----------



## Elliebank

Just booked an appointment to go to our local registry office to get the certificate of no impediment that they require in Turkey. 

The bridesmaids have all tried the dresses on and love them. They all need altering slightly, particularly Chris' sister's as she can't do the zip up. I have a feeling she measured herself wrong :growlmad:


----------



## snugglebot

Grrr. I was worried about that for you. Women have a hard time being honest about their measurements and always think they will "lose weight" so will order down and in the end it screws them over because it is harder to make a dress bigger than it is to make a dress smaller.

Will she be adding a corset back then?


----------



## Elliebank

I really don't think she did that, if anything she would have added on. I just think she made a mistake when doing it. I'm not sure yet, gonna take the dress when I have my first fitting at the end of this month and see what the seamstress says.


----------



## TheNewWife

It might be easy enough to let out on the sides, depending on how far she can already get it zipped up.


----------



## Elliebank

It's only the last bit she can't get zipped up.


----------



## Elliebank

Got a bargain on the men's suits. By bartering with 2 companies I've got it down from £120 per suit to £70 :thumbup: That's for Turkey, the UK reception & cleaning in between :)


----------



## TheNewWife

:thumbup: I am horrible at bartering.


----------



## bananabump

Hi hun sorry I havent commented in a while!! Looks like evrything is going to plan nicely! Not long to go now for us! (Mines October in Turkey!) Where did you get the mens suits from? And what are they wearing? Im really struggling to decide what they should wear!! Getting exciting now isnt it! xxx


----------



## Elliebank

I'm hiring them from a place called Winstanleys that is near us. They're wearing mohair silk trousers (apparently better for hot weather), shirt, cravat & waistcoat. Not long off now!


----------



## Elliebank

Put the deposit down for the men's suits today :thumbup:

I've also been in contact with the wedding company to see if Chris and I can stay in the hotel that we're getting married at for the night of the wedding. We can and it will either be £35 or £50 :thumbup: We'll hopefully get the £50 one as that a luxurious apartment, but they can't confirm until nearer the time what's available as it's only for one night. My Mum & Dad will go back to our villa with the kids :mrgreen:


----------



## Phantom

Hi there! I am having a destination wedding this Sept. so I will stalking your journal. haha You are so much more organized than I am!!


----------



## Elliebank

:hi: Phantom! Where are you getting married?


----------



## Phantom

We're getting married in the Mayan Riviera. So far no one is coming. Are you having many quests?


----------



## Elliebank

I have no idea where that is!!! :blush:

We haven't invited many people. Just my mum & dad, Chris' mum, partner, sister & nephew, then my 2 bridesmaids, partners & kids, and Chris' 2 best man. No one else is invited and if anyone had tried to get an invite I wouldn't have let them :lol: I think a few people have been put out by that but it's tough, we're having a reception when we get back. My Nana was pretty upset we were marrying abroad (and I would have been happy for her to come) as my grandad isn't well enough to fly, but unfortunately you can't please everyone! (that sounds horrible, I was actually really upset about hurting my Nana) Are you inviting anyone who wants to come?


----------



## Phantom

Yes we have invited everyone but we don't even have any bridesmaids/groomsmen. Looks like it'll just be me and him.


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh just googled Mayan riviera, looks lovely!


----------



## Elliebank

What about your parents? (hope I'm not being too nosy)

I'm sure you'll find some people will come. People don't realise that when yr trying to organise something you need to know ASAP, some are probably thinking they'll come but will book last minute, but don't think to tell you that!


----------



## Elliebank

My mum and I designed the wedding invitations whilst we were away. Once we do the proper version I'll post a pic. 

Had my first fitting today. Not much needs doing, just shortening a tiny bit. It wouldn't zip up when I first bought it but now it does, prob cos I'm not bf'ing as much.


----------



## snugglebot

Great news on the dress fitting!! :dance: :yipee:

Excellent progress on the invites too!


----------



## TheNewWife

Told you the fitting would go well! :happydance:

Can't wait to see the invitations! We designed and printed our own and I think they looked just as nice as the "professional" ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlebug.

Hi :wave:
Can I stalk? I'm hoping to get married abroad, have no idea where to start with booking tho :dohh:

You seem really well organised :)


----------



## Elliebank

:hi: Doodlebug!!!

Good job you posted in here as I need to update. 

So where are you thinking of getting married? I based our search on finding a nice hotel that would be within everyone's budget, then took it from there. We've done it all seperately too, booked the flights & accommodation seperately and booked the wedding with planners based in turkey. 

Ok, update. On Thursday we went to the registry office to declare our intention to marry, and as long as no one objects the certificate of no impediment will be issued in a couple of weeks. I had to laugh, she had to interview us seperately to make sure it wasn't a marriage of convenience. When she was interviewing Chris she asked him when the wedding was to which he replied 25th September, she said well if I was you I wouldn't turn up then seen as you're getting married on the 26th :haha:

When we came out Chris also said that whilst she was interviewing me he was paranoid about what she was gonna ask him (she said she'd ask us stuff to make sure we knew each other) and he was thinking it might be the kids' dates of birth so he was working the years out. He said well Ethan was last year so that's 2011, Katie is 2 years older so hers is 31.7.09. I just turned round to him & said, really? 31st July?! I think you mean 30th July! :rofl: Men!!! :dohh:

We also chose the men's suits on Thursday. I've got pics but they aren't brilliant. The waistcoats are silver with tiny diamantes on them. My dad, Ethan & the 2 best men will wear a blue cravat to match the bridesmaids and Chris will wear a silver cravat (it doesn't look very silver in the pic but it is!). The trousers are grey and they'll wear white shirts. Chris is also thinking he'd like the jacket too as he thinks they'll look better for the pics and it'll hide sweat patches :haha: I REALLY like them, he's gonna look fab! :cloud9:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/5ff85670.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/65b72f1f.jpg


----------



## Doodlebug.

Gorgeous waistcoats, I love the diamantes :)

We are thinking of going to Cyprus, gonna go to the travel agents next week to get a few prices.

Have you found it hard to plan when your not actually over there yet?


----------



## Elliebank

Tbh there's not much to plan. We've just said what we want included in the price (photos, DVD, DJ, meal, flowers, etc) then will have a meeting when we get there to discuss the finer details (colour scheme etc). So all I'm having to organise at the mo is clothing, the uk reception and invitations. It's not very stressful at all :)


----------



## Doodlebug.

Sounds good :thumbup: the less stress the better.

If you dont mind me asking, is it working out expensive? How many guests are you having?


----------



## Elliebank

Doodlebug. said:


> If you dont mind me asking, is it working out expensive? How many guests are you having?

We have only invited my parents, Chris' mum & partner, Chris' sister and nephew, 2 bridesmaids and their partners/kids and 2 best men. So including us its 13 adults & 7 kids. 

The wedding itself is costing £3100. That's for everything, all the legal stuff, the trip to Antayla we have to make before the wedding for the legalities, photos, DVD, mine & bridesmaids hair, my make up, transport, DJ, 3 course meal & champagne, flowers, actual ceremony, decoration in my chosen colour scheme, wedding cake, etc. 

We're staying in a 3 bed villa and with flights it's costing us about £1500 for 2 weeks. My mum & dad are in the hotel (we're on a complex that has a hotel & villas) and its costing them about £1000 for 2 weeks :thumbup:

When we were looking though, Cyprus was more expensive.


----------



## snugglebot

I love the guy's outfits!!!


----------



## Doodlebug.

Hows everything coming along? :)


----------



## Elliebank

Good thanks, although we've not really done much lately!

Been planning the hen do though, we're going away for one night on 18.8.12, and probably going to a comedy club.


----------



## Elliebank

We've decided we're not making our own invitations, cos, well, they were crap!!!

One of my former colleagues makes them and so we're getting her to do them & think we're gonna go with this design https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/d456f0aa.jpg (in the same colour of the bridesmaid dresses)

The bridesmaids have their 1st dress fitting next sat and not much else to report!


----------



## Peanut78

Love the design of the invites :thumbup:

Have you already posted pic's of the bridesmaid dresses and your dress? I want to see.... :shrug:


----------



## Elliebank

You can't see my dress!

But here is the bridesmaid dress modelled by moi!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/3b791555.jpg


----------



## Peanut78

Looove it, especially the colour, and it's the kind of cut that suits different shapes :thumbup:

We have to wait till the wedding to see the dress!? :hissy: I thought it was ony Chris who couldn't see it... This is going to be like the wait on team yellow... :dohh:


----------



## Elliebank

Wow, never thought I'd be on team yellow, but yes I guess I am! :haha:


----------



## Doodlebug.

Team yellow...no fair! :haha:

Love the colour of the bridesmaids dress


----------



## LadyBee

Team yellow only counts when the Bride doesn't know what her dress looks like :smug: Hehehehe

Looks like the invites are going to be very beautiful! And the bridesmaides dresses (and you!) are so pretty!!!


----------



## TheNewWife

I can't believe how quickly it's coming up! :shock: :shock: :shock:

I'm still thinking about crashing your wedding. :haha:


----------



## Elliebank

Hopefully booking the hen do this week :happydance: We are stopping in Leeds for the night (about 2hrs away) in a 4* hotel. The package includes unlimited use of the hotel's health club (sauna, whirlpool, indoor pool, etc), a treasure hunt, 3 course meal, entry & queue jumping into a nightclub & breakfast the next day. We're going on 18th August, can't wait! (Just hope Ethan aint still bf'ing then :lol:)


----------



## Peanut78

Elliebank said:


> Hopefully booking the hen do this week :happydance: We are stopping in Leeds for the night (about 2hrs away) in a 4* hotel. The package includes unlimited use of the hotel's health club (sauna, whirlpool, indoor pool, etc), a treasure hunt, 3 course meal, entry & queue jumping into a nightclub & breakfast the next day. We're going on 18th August, can't wait! (Just hope Ethan aint still bf'ing then :lol:)

Sounds fun :happydance::happydance::happydance: How may of you will there be? 

Is the friend of yours who had an issues with an ex and her boyfriend also coming? 

If Ethan is breastfeeding still what will you do, just have someone offer him the bottle for that particular night :shrug:

I guess it's completely different because K was still very little and bf'ing loads, but when he was 6 weeks I had to have a minor procedure because of some retained tissue after birth. Had to have a general and couldn't bf for 24 hours after. I gave him a bottle with EBM and it was fine. Has E ever had a bottle?


----------



## Elliebank

There's about 10 of us. Yes she's my best friend and maid of honor. Her ex isn't going to turkey, but will be invited to the evening do. 

Nope he's never had a bottle! If he still is bf'ing I'll have to express and Chris will have to give it him in a sippy cup. I intend to introduce cows milk just before his 1st birthday though.


----------



## Elliebank

Hen do booked :happydance:

Can't remember if I said that we're dressing up as Turkish belly dancers?!


----------



## Peanut78

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Well if your recent running pic's are anything to go by, you certainly can pull off a belly dancer outfit :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlebug.

:) belly dancers sounds great!


----------



## Elliebank

Not updated on here in a while! Less than 3 months to go! :shock:

We have decided on this dress for Katie (the belt will be in royal blue like the bridesmaids) 
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/bc30c0dd.jpg

My friend (who coincidentally lives in turkey!) is doing the invites. The mock up arrived this week and I LOVE it!!! The ribbon will be in royal blue. It opens up and at the bottom there is a little pocket for the RSVP and a poem politely asking for money!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/2a03a7d4.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/8c72e13e.jpg


----------



## Elliebank

Oh and just wanted to say as my friend will be mortified if people think this is how it will be, you won't be able to see the glue on the inside bit of the final invite!


----------



## Doodlebug.

:haha: I didnt even notice the glue!

Invites look fab!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Just checking in- gratplansand i lovethe bridesmid dresses x


----------



## Elliebank

I've ordered this for my hen do :) (the theme is Turkish belly dancers)

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/58bc97d3.jpg


----------



## Doodlebug.

Looks good, you will have a fab night!!


----------



## Peanut78

Sexay!


----------



## Elliebank

I've just tried it on, love it but can't believe I'm actually gonna leave the house dressed like that!!! :haha:


----------



## Doodlebug.

:haha: enjoy every minute of it!!


----------



## Peanut78

I'm sure chris wouldn't mind if you wore that outfit for him at some point :winkwink:


----------



## Elliebank

I tried wedding rings on yesterday, and I think I've found it! It looks lovely with my engagement ring

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/0b092572.jpg

(my engagement ring)
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/a5477c19.jpg


----------



## Tasha

I love all yout plans. That wedding band is similar to mine as is your engagement ring


----------



## wishingonastar

Just found your journal! My friend had similar wedding band and id never have gone for it myself but after seeing hers recently can honestly say it looks lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Elliebank

We got Katie's flower girl dress at weekend. Ended up getting one from BHS as the one we'd picked was from China and if it hadn't been ok it would have been a pain sending it back. I'll post a pic later. 

Been considering our first dance song. Want a modern one. My fave so far is Chasing Cars by Snow Patrol. Also considering a few Damien Rice/James Morrison numbers. Need to decide on my walking down the aisle song too. Any suggestions greatly received!


----------



## Elliebank

This is the flower girl dress :)

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/5121844b.jpg


----------



## Peanut78

So cute! Can't wait to see pic's :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Hen do tonight!!! :wine:


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: enjoy!!


----------



## Peanut78

Have a brilliant trime!!! :happydance: Looking fwd to hearing all about it :thumbup:


----------



## Elliebank

Hen do was amazing!!!!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/BAA589BC-7BCB-4446-B4B4-933B5C0629F0-7376-00000689974F4662.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/40C9DC6F-8D3E-496B-BA7B-647E84F2BE5F-7376-000006899044264A.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/CEFEF339-8768-4169-B90D-E7E4A81C5243-7376-000006897D8DA647.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/61A86D48-BAAD-41DE-84BD-F6D307F1D23A-7376-000006898979D814.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/D3B2BE5C-9777-4033-BCB7-DDCB90F87583-7376-00000689985E72DD.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/841836D7-7353-4916-AB69-5E0C80878646-7376-00000689941ED9DE.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/45CBE0B0-D867-49A3-BEF4-C1D1B01FBD13-7376-00000689964F49D9.jpg


----------



## Doodlebug.

Looks like you had a great time, you looked fab!!:)


----------



## Peanut78

You look great, like I said before, if anyone can pull off a belly dancer number - you can :thumbup: Your tummy is flat!!!! [-(

Looks like you all had a brilliant time :happydance: Not long till the big day now :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

I sorted the balloons etc for the night do on Monday, and will be sorting the cake this week. Invites have gone out, there was an RSVP in it with an envelope with My Mum & Dad's address on but there's stll loads to come back yet!! :growlmad: The guys have been measured for their suits and we get them 8th Sept. Oh and I ordered my ring last week :thumbup:


----------



## Peanut78

Elliebank said:


> I sorted the balloons etc for the night do on Monday, and will be sorting the cake this week. Invites have gone out, there was an RSVP in it with an envelope with My Mum & Dad's address on but there's stll loads to come back yet!! :growlmad: The guys have been measured for their suits and we get them 8th Sept. Oh and I ordered my ring last week :thumbup:

How many people is it again EB? I am guessing all the "important" people you know for sure will be there by now? Have you got your dress "in-hand" as well?


----------



## Elliebank

I think it's about 120. Tbh I think pretty much everyone we have invited are coming, they just haven't RSVP'd yet! My dress is still being altered, got final fitting on 8th sept then they're packing it for me.


----------



## Elliebank

Oh and I discovered the other week that one of the best man's passports runs out in October....you need at least 6mths on yr passport to get into turkey!!!!!! I have been nagging him for the past week to get photos done, I have got him a form but we're running out of time to get him a new one! He finally got the photos done yesterday but when I said we need his old passport too he announced it was still at his old works!!!!! I could frigging scream! He said he would get it today but we haven't heard from him. And him & the other best man still owe us £100 each for the holiday, that we've had to pay :growlmad:


----------



## ladyleah6

Hi

I googled destination wedding Turkey and somehow found your thread. Been having a look through for some ideas for myself. Just wanted to wish you all the best on your big day.


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey, I've been following your thread for a while as I'm interested in getting married abroad. I can't believe your wedding is so close now! I just wondered who you booked your wedding with and how much deposit you paid ? We're looking to get married abroad in Greece next July and are going to Thomas Cook tomorrow, just wondering an idea of how much we might need to pay to book!


----------



## Peanut78

Hope Chris's friend got his passport sorted and that more people have RSVP'ed by now! I hadn't realised there were so many people coming, I thought it was like 20 people or something :dohh: 

My SIL just went on a weeks holiday to Turkey, they loved it :thumbup:

How does Chris feel about the wedding being so close now, super excited? What about katie?


----------



## Elliebank

Natasha, we didn't book the wedding thru an estate agents, we booked it with wedding planners based in turkey. We paid 20% deposit (£600). We booked the flights & accommodation seperately, can't remember what the deposit was for them. Good luck in planning your wedding!

Peanut that's for the evening do when we're back, there's only 20 going to turkey. 

Yeah we're all excited now. I don't think Katie is anymore excited than she first was, as she doesn't really realise 'when' it'll be.


----------



## Elliebank

:lol: Just created a spreadsheet so I can keep a log of who's replied and the number that are coming. It appears we invited a few more people than we first thought.....161! :lol: that does include us though & children.


----------



## Elliebank

Been sorting the wedding party presents. Got the 2 best men a pair of cufflinks each saying best man on, got my mum an engraved silver plated compact mirror, and am gonna get my dad father of the bride cufflinks with an engraved message on the box. I got the 3 bridesmaids silver bangles last week. Also ordered Katie a silver butterfly necklace as there are butterflies on her dress.


----------



## Elliebank

Been a very stressful couple of days!!

Picked the suits up on thurs and there is something wrong with everyone's, all the sizes are wrong but the thing that has annoyed me is a lot of the items are dirty and some of the sewing is very shoddy :growlmad: They've said they'll sort it but it's hassle I don't want and is still a worry that they're not gonna provide us with acceptable stuff. 

And, you will not believe what one of the best men has done! He had a job interview on Monday and they rang him that day to ask if he could start on Thursday, he said yes but for some reason failed to mention the holiday. He said he would ask when he started but when thurs came he said the person he needed to ask wasn't there and he'd ask on fri. We've not heard anything from him since, he hasn't replied to Chris' texts and failed to show up for his stag do yesterday! Chris is fuming. Thankfully another friend is willing to step in to replace him, I emailed the hotel last night and once they reply I will change the flight. Argh!!!


----------



## Peanut78

Oh my goodness, that does sound so stressful :wacko:

What incredibly shitty behaviour from Chris's "friend". The least he could do is get in touch with Chris and be upfront about what is going on - an to just not show up at Chris's stag! :growlmad::shrug: I would be so upset if I were Chris, angry and hurt :nope:

When are you picking up the suits again? Are they rented? Is there somewhere else you could rent if it doesn't work out? 

Hang in there EB, I found the 2 weeks leading up to our wedding pretty stressful too (our music guy died of a heartattack etc.). But all that will soon be a distant memory when you are living it up in Turkey with friends and family :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Yes they're hired. I have considered cancelling them but then the problem I have is finding someone else that can provide everything we need in less than a week :wacko: (we fly on Saturday)


----------



## Ivoryapril

Try not to get too stressed honey. Its easy to get caught up in everything being so perfect, but on the day it will be perfect, no matter what x


----------



## Elliebank

The suit boss rang me yesterday and restored my confidence. 

I was up till 11.40 last night sorting out the music and Ethan just got me up at 5.40 :-(


----------



## Peanut78

Great things are coming right with the suits :thumbup:

are you making a playlist on an ipod? Maybe get some friends to help (who you know share your taste in music :winkwink:) )

IA is right, the day will be perfect :happydance:

Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

All the music is done now :thumbup: The DJ we have for the do back home helped me.


----------



## Elliebank

Suits all sorted now, just need a slightly bigger waistcoat for Chris which I'll hopefully get today. 

Best man's flight has been changed and the replacement has paid up (a sharp contrast to the original one who still owed us)

Am all packed, just need to pack the suits & bridesmaid dresses tonight. 

Pick my dress up tomorrow, it's being packed for me. 

Then it's Turkey time!!!!! :)


----------



## Peanut78

Suuuuper excited for you hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And happy everything has come together for you :thumbup:

Really looking fwd to your update as a Mrs :wedding:, and hearing all about our big day!

Aaaand FINALLY seeing this team yellow dress :winkwink:


----------



## Elliebank

On way to airport! :plane:


----------



## Doodlebug.

YAY!! :happydance: not long to go now


----------



## Peanut78

Whoo-hoo!!!!! Have a brilliant time :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Peanut78

4 days to go :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry it's taken me so long to update! Turkey was absolutely amazing! We had a wonderful holiday and the wedding was absolutely perfect! It was exactly what we wanted and more :cloud9: The wedding planners were brilliant and everyone involved in the wedding went out of their way to make it special. We had an absolutely amazing day and the best part for me was seeing how happy chris was :cloud9: :cloud9:

It nearly didn't happen though!!! 2 days before the wedding Chris was jumped by 7 Turkish guys :shock: He fought 2 off but 3 had him on the floor kicking him in the head :cry: Thankfully he was ok, but had bad grazes on his face (the photographer photoshopped the photos), 2 fractured fingers (he couldn't wear his wedding ring) and a fractured toe :(

Now for a pic overload!!!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/EFF67634-1F8D-471C-BE46-7F13F433F92F-18073-00000FC6B1C80675.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/51C0562C-59F1-443F-AF71-26B5394A4D6D-18073-00000FC6B76B9EC8.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/A3E45658-2C40-4865-B669-265BD5DDC152-18073-00000FC6BAF7EF14.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/5D3EBF80-EE6B-4FB3-AF3B-50609650B619-18073-00000FC6C1CED9CC.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/D3E57E18-A844-4E00-B9DA-2D9223281F88-18073-00000FC6C69679E9.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/CB2BDFD7-FC9F-4AFE-93F3-A91FA857C694-18073-00000FC6CAC41DDA.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/A0DD1598-3C76-4B6E-8E38-982A06508834-18073-00000FC6CFBDEF05.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/0370C739-B210-43D3-AC5E-8CD1628306A5-18073-00000FC6D347B893.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/C48879BD-E5EC-4036-B266-E34B9936B1EA-18073-00000FC6D9B8F08F.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/4BFA30DD-D101-4F8E-867A-AED8945B777B-18073-00000FC6E3F87CA3.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/0468CD9F-4C26-4AD4-9715-2A36F9187439-18073-00000FC6F2074C68.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/CA8D497A-C865-4E1A-AC6C-73E39765F7C1-18073-00000FC6F620DA3C.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/B7127743-CCA9-4FCC-A108-20D867407F45-18073-00000FC6FD2311D6.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/EBCDF2F4-1415-4390-A055-CAFF1B5AFD18-18073-00000FC70028BB9A.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/DECD2FF2-4857-4FC6-9320-AF6D9B2F7646-18073-00000FC706DB6D62.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/0AC8BD52-8094-4101-B7BD-BE4A758456A2-18073-00000FC70B1D4AA1.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/31784772-A54E-4DF3-9180-98F1E57A5B75-18073-00000FC71261317A.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/E2F3203E-360C-4AE4-9AD4-3291E2433A8A-18073-00000FC71626259A.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/B162E7FE-DC84-4D41-92A6-9FC2A0DFE644-18073-00000FC71C34F31C.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/767F0A16-50DA-4D2A-B4E6-D5D495FE25ED-18073-00000FC71E3CE9F4.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/29B697B9-F38D-44FA-A51C-E3F0146ABD87-18073-00000FC72385DAED.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/78CF4664-7D73-4B7C-8C8F-9FAFE3117AAF-18073-00000FC7337B3C1E.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/28C942DA-C99E-4F68-B266-8534F3CE0927-18073-00000FC739B061B4.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/elliebank/DCB4FCC4-663F-4264-B0BD-1DD394F0F39C-18073-00000FC73C98BBE1.jpg


----------



## Doodlebug.

Gorgeous pics, it looks so perfect!! :)
Poor Chris, glad he was ok tho


----------



## kezza2012

Congratulations! Glad Chris is ok!
Love your photos, they are gorgeous. :)


----------



## krockwell

gorgeous pics!! 

wth??? Why did he get jumped?? ugh, people are rediculous! :(


----------



## Lauren25

Beautiful pictures, congratulations!
I can't believe your OH got jumped though, how horrible!!


----------



## aly888

Absolutely gorgeous pics. The sunsets on the Turkish coast are amazing. 
Sorry about Chris. Glad he wasn't too badly hurt and thank goodness it didn't stop the wedding :( Shocking what some people will do :nope:


----------



## Natasha2605

Stunning photos! Where did you get your bridesmaid dresses from?

Glad your OH was okay xx


----------



## Peanut78

Stunning!!!! Love the dress, your hair, the veil, how happy you both look, Katie in her little dress and Ethan in his little suit, the beautiful scenery, you name it!!! I have of course already had a nosy on fb :winkwink:

How was the party at home after? 

That's terrible what happened to Chris., how frightening


----------



## Elliebank

Natasha2605 said:
 

> Stunning photos! Where did you get your bridesmaid dresses from?
> 
> Glad your OH was okay xx

I actually ordered them from china. Let me know if you want the website :)


----------



## Elliebank

krockwell said:


> gorgeous pics!!
> 
> wth??? Why did he get jumped?? ugh, people are rediculous! :(

The lads were out on the stag night, and so were extremely pissed. It seems Chris and his friend got separated from the rest (I think they were on their way home), and Chris said his friend just suddenly shouted 'run' and Chris turned round & saw 7 lads running at him. He punched 2 but the others got him on the floor. It's hard getting the full story as they were drunk, but Chris reckons his friend has said something to them or given them a dirty look as we don't know why they did it (they didn't take his money or phone or anything), unless they had been watching them all night and just thought they'd have a go cos they were drunk :shrug:



Peanut78 said:


> How was the party at home after?

It was really good thanks, but strangely a lot more stressful than the wedding! It made us glad that we went abroad & just had a small wedding, there was no stress at all in Turkey yet we were both stressed the day of the do (can't even say why!). Once we had a drink & relaxed though it was great! :wine:


----------



## krockwell

Ugh, how brutal!! I"m glad he's ok!! :flower:


----------



## LadyBee

Stunning!!! Just Gorgeous.
Hugs to Chris...so awful how people are!
xo


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I saw your pics on FB but you were so beautiful hun..have to tell you that. Your day looked amazing in every way!! :hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

Elliebank said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Stunning photos! Where did you get your bridesmaid dresses from?
> 
> Glad your OH was okay xx
> 
> I actually ordered them from china. Let me know if you want the website :)Click to expand...

Please hun xx


----------



## Elliebank

Natasha2605 said:


> Please hun xx

This is this the link to the dress I got https://www.weddinglande.com/dropsh...ding-party-maxi-homecoming-dress-p-18298.html but there's loads to choose from on the website.

I ordered it in royal blue & got all the bridesmaids to measure themselves (the website tells you what measurements it needs) and chose the custom made option. We just had to get 1 dress taken in slightly on the bust. I paid about £45 per dress (so looks like they've gone up) and about £50 for delivery of the 3 dresses. I was lucky that I didn't get customs & excise charges but you may do as they randomly pick parcels I think.

They were really well made and nicer than a lot I'd seen in England. The only problem we had was when I had them dry cleaned after Turkey, ready for the party here, the flowers on the strap unravelled on all 3, but I was able to sew them back & you couldn't tell. I think that was more the drycleaners fault though.


----------

